# What am I seeing here?



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

Can someone help me decipher what these diagonal line are? Thanks


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... no


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would say 25' and hard bottom, at 1mph... and maybe some
noise


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Dolphins


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Black crappie and pickerel most likely.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Hybrid striped bass! You can see the broken lines!


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Air bubbles


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Is you transducer sitting level to the water?
Like shorthair said, it could be air coming from under your hull and you may need to reposition or relocate the transducer.


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

It's level. Did not do it all the time either


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

It reminds me of manual mode and high sensitivity..


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

Come to think of it, I believe it did it in channels...? It's not on manual mode.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Are you anchored?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

rockytop said:


> Are you anchored?


My elite hdi does that too (in auto) its anoying thats for sure.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

(You sayin it's normal??)


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

hatteras1 said:


> (You sayin it's normal??)


Nope just saying it's anoying, on lake erie it works great, inland lakes with hard bottoms like west branch i'll get those diagonal lines, figured something is out of design like ping speed, something that the automatic mode doesn't control, it's faily new to me and I'm sure it's just setting out of parameter i have not yet figured out.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I see that when I'm moving thru an area that has methane bubbles coming from the bottom and my sensitivity is too high. I see them on my SI and DI at times. Play with your sensitivity settings.


----------

